# اريد تشريعات وقوانين السلامة والصحة المهنية فى مصر



## جانا 123 (25 مايو 2009)

اريد ضرورى جدا معرفة التشريعات والقوانين والمسئوليات التى وضعتها مصر للحفاظ على العامل والمصنع فى المنشات الصناعية فى ضوء السلامة والصحة المهنية .
ويارت النهاردة علشان انا عندى امتحان يوم الاربعاء 27/5/2009


----------



## mostafoz (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
آخر وأهم تشريعات السلامه والصحه المهنيه قانون العمل رقم 12 لسنة 2003 (الكتاب الخامس) والقرارات الوزاريه المنظمه له واهما قرار 134 لسنة 2003 -مرفقين بالمشاركه-
والله الموفق


----------



## almasry (26 مايو 2009)

:19: Almasry :19:

أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك . يختص الكتابين الخامس و السادس من قانون العمل الموحد رقم 13 لعام 2003 بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية وتأمين بيئة العمل .
بالنجاح إنشاء الله

:12:​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (26 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراا 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mesho25 (21 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى من الله تعالى ان يرزقك راحة البال وجزاك الله خيرا على الإفاده


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخ مصطفى
ولكن لو بحث الأخ الطالب للموضوع لوجدها في القسم
ولكن للأسف يسهل على الأخوة الطلب ولا يبحثون ولو قليلا


----------



## المالحى (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د/ سمير رجب (10 أبريل 2010)

السلامة و الصحة المهنية فى مصر 
يناقش قانون العمل المصرى ( رقم 12 لسنة 2003 ) إلتزامات صاحب العمل فيما يتعلق بالسلامة و الصحا المهنية ، و لقد خصص القانون لذلك الكتاب الخامس ( إبتداء من المادة 202 إلى المادة 231 ) ، و أهم القرارات المنفدة لهذه البنود القانونية ، ثلاثة قرارات : الأول رقم 134 / 2003 ، و هو يختص بتحديد المنشآت التى تلتزم بإنشاء أجهزة وظيفية و لجان للسلامة و الصحة المهنية و تأمين بيئة العمل و الجهات التىتتولى التدريب و القواعد التى تتبع فى هذا الشأن ( و كثيرا ما يحدث تغيير فى جهات التدريب ـ آخرها هو أن يتولى المركز القومى للسلامة و الصحة المهنية تنفيذ برامج التدريب الأساسى بدلا من معهد السلامة و الصحة المهنية ) . أما القرار الثانى ( رقم 126 / 2003 ) فهو يختص بإحصائيات و نماذج إصابات العمل و الحوادث الجسيمة و الأمراض المهنية و الأمراض العادية و المزمنة . و الثالث وهو رقم 211 / 2003 فهو يختص بحدود الأمان و الإشتراطات و الإحتياطات اللآزمة لدرء المخاطر الفيزيائية و الميكانيكية و البيولوجية و الكيميائية و تأمين بيئة العمل .
وتوجد هذه المعلومات فى كتاب ( قانون العمل رقم 12/ 2003 و القرارات المنفذة له ) و يطلب الكلتاب من مكتبة المطبوعات الحكومية بالقاهرة . 

د/ سمير رجب سليم


----------



## الجدى (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين 

و لكن هل فعلا يتم تطبيقه ؟


----------



## mahmoudas soliman (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووور جدا وربي يباركلك


----------



## شريف احمد باشا (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين ولعن عبده القرده والخنازير اليهود الملاعين وهدانا جميعان الى صراطه المستقيم


----------



## سليم صبرة (5 يونيو 2010)

اخوانى بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
ولكن عندى سئوال 
هل محطات توليد الكهرباء حسب القانون المصرى تدخل فى مجموعة الصناعات الخطرة او فى اى مجموعة تدخل 
مثلا تم تقسيم كل الصناعات ومنها توجد صناعات خطرة وغيرة خطرة 
وقد اعطى للصناعات الخطرة ساعات عمل اقل وحوافظ اكثر .


----------



## osama911 (7 أبريل 2011)

_*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
تحياتى لكم*_


----------



## mando505 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

:84:
مشكووووووور جداااا
​


----------

